# Inaccuracies of the TNIV



## Romans922 (Sep 14, 2005)

Check them out here.

Or you can see it here:


> Translation Inaccuracies in the 2005 TNIV:
> An Updated Categorized List of 910 Examples
> 
> Note: This list of translation inaccuracies, which was originally based on the 2002 Today's New International Version "“ New Testament, has now been updated to correspond to the revised New Testament in the 2005 TNIV. We found that some inaccuracies in the 2002 TNIV have been corrected by the translation committee and others have been introduced, with the result that this list has been changed from 901 examples to 910 examples.
> ...


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 15, 2005)

Totally Not Important Version


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 15, 2005)

The best comprehensive resource on issues with the TNIV:

http://keptthefaith.org/

Run by a friend, Rev. Andrew Dionne.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Sep 15, 2005)

Also noteworthy is http://www.no-tniv.com, where many of today's most well-known evangelical leaders, Reformed and not, speak out against the translation.


----------



## bond-servant (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> The best comprehensive resource on issues with the TNIV:
> 
> http://keptthefaith.org/
> ...



They have a really good list of resources and information here. I hadn't seen this page before , or the articles from Dr. Polythress. Thanks for the link. I'll be passing this one on.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 15, 2005)

I don't even like the NIV.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 15, 2005)

Well you dont even like america!!








jk LOL


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> I don't even like the NIV.



I don't either. Dynamic Equivalent vs. Formal Equivalent is my second issue. The first is manuscript.


----------



## bond-servant (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> I don't even like the NIV.


----------



## nicnap (Sep 18, 2005)

to you Mr. Snyder.


----------



## TARagsdale (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> Also noteworthy is http://www.no-tniv.com, where many of today's most well-known evangelical leaders, Reformed and not, speak out against the translation.



Has this website been moved or discontinued?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 15, 2006)

Apparently so.


----------

